# Flying into Faro Algarve - where to after that?



## Plek Trum (4 Feb 2008)

Hi all,

courtesy of Aerlingus and a ridiculously cheap flight, we are heading to Portugal in May, flying into Faro Algarve.

I am looking for recommendations as to where to go after that.  We are there for one week only.  Our main stipulations are (a) walking distance to beach  (b) Scenery  (c) good food.  Not really into the whole clubbing thing and pie and chips!  We were looking at Albufeira but I have heard mixed reports.

Is there anywhere roughly under 45mins drive from the airport that you would recommend? Many thanks


----------



## rory (4 Feb 2008)

Stay in the old part of Albufeira. You will be a few minutes walk from a lovely beach, and be surrounded by great restaurants, none more than 10 minutes walk away. Try Hotel Sao Vicente or Dianamar guest house, they are both in quiet parts of town, but only a short walk from everything.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Feb 2008)

Try www.tripadvisor.com


----------



## Plek Trum (4 Feb 2008)

Sounds good Rory - thanks.  Have been browsing tripadvisor (trailing through it more like!)  Reviews vary, notably in reference to 'the strip' in Alburfeira but the beaches are meant to be outstanding!


----------



## Guest127 (4 Feb 2008)

albufeira for the first time last year.(5/6 times to Portugal before that) The strip is just one line of bars/huckster shops/restaurants etc. Don't be put off by it. The beach below it praia da oura is wonderful and if you go to the left when you walk along the paths its virtually empty after 200/300 yards. Found the old town nice but very busy - even busier than the strip. booked an apartment at www.holidayrentals.co.uk in august in a resort called Gale a few miles outside of falbufeira. www.albufeira.com is a great little site for looking at the beaches and also gives you an idea of the location of each etc


----------



## Sarah W (4 Feb 2008)

Well you'd get to my house in 30 minutes from Faro airport - I'll put the kettle on! 

I've got friends coming over from Ireland next week and they are staying at the [broken link removed] - I took a drive down to check it out and it looks lovely although a fair bit outside the town centre.

If you'd like me to do likewise for your preferred hotel just let me know - the fee is a box of Barry's teabags!

Sarah W

www.mortgagesoverseas.com


----------



## Plek Trum (5 Feb 2008)

Ha ha thanks Sara!!   Have been browsing a few different hotels and self catering places- once its near a beach with a good pool and not too crowded I'm happy!  Feel free to recommend a few if you know them off hand... I'll through in a Musgraves cash & carry size of Barry's teabags and a surprise!


----------



## NHG (5 Feb 2008)

Oura View or Clube Praia da Oura both of which are on Oura Beach and a short walk to the strip - Great place to have a bite to eat and people watch.  El Rancho  & Portofino both on the strip are great places to eat. 

Albuferia is fantastic at night very peaceful and very different from the daytime (we have a small child and not into clubbing either).

Heading there again in August and can't wait.  Enjoy.


----------



## Sarah W (5 Feb 2008)

May is going to be quieter than the high season of July and August. For a good, long beach and lots of good (non fish 'n' chips!) restaurants Vilamoura is good as everything in concentrated around the (very upmarket) marina - another good spot for watching the world go by. For scenery it's worth hiring a car for a couple of days and visiting Aljezur in the west - spectacular coast - Silves and Monchique are en route and then Tavira in the east of the region on another day. Driving here is easy and the signposting is good.

Sarah W

www.mortgagesoverseas.com


----------



## brianmc (5 Feb 2008)

Lagos sounds like the place you are looking for. We're going at the start of May (2 adults, 2 young kids) flying Belfast-Faro with Aer lingus then car hired for a easy drive to Lagos, about 45 minutes to an hour drive. Staying in the marina club. we've stayed there for the last 4 years and wouldn't go anywhere else.  10 minutes stroll into the beautiful town of lagos, just on the marina, great food all around and a short stroll down to the beach. it's perfect if you ask me. Lagos is quieter than other resorts such as Montechoro, Praia D'oura and cheaper than Vilamoura. the town has great character and great for strolling around in the evening.
http://www.marinaclub.pt/


----------



## Plek Trum (6 Feb 2008)

Lagos sounds lovely too Brianmc  thanks for that.  Will do a wee bit of browsing and get something booked asap.. thanks to all!


----------



## TillyD (6 Feb 2008)

My ideal holiday is a nice beach for a nice walk, a few shops and restuarants with lovely food and fine wine. I have no interest in clubs or pubs. We went to Albuferia last May and just loved it. Stayed around the old town. I didn't like the strip at all. The weather was lovely too.


----------



## Guest127 (7 Feb 2008)

have been to lagos 3 times. first time was 1995. its got massively developed over the years. marina is nice and the walk along the sea wall is really nice. beaches are brilliant if a little packed in high season. went to albufeira region last year and was pleasantly surprised. restaurants (imo) were better, cheaper and more plentiful. beaches were different but equally as good. maybe its because we don't have kids in tow anymore but the nightlife suited us better. taxis from the old town after 12pm usually had very big queues but we walked ( and enjoyed the walk) back to near the strip and got taxies easier from there. Found Albufeira not as breezy (or downright windy  ) as Lagos. Always found Lagos cold enough to walk around at night. but it is a lovely town..


----------



## Happy Girl (20 Feb 2008)

NHG said:


> Oura View or Clube Praia da Oura both of which are on Oura Beach and a short walk to the strip - Great place to have a bite to eat and people watch. El Rancho & Portofino both on the strip are great places to eat.
> 
> Albuferia is fantastic at night very peaceful and very different from the daytime (we have a small child and not into clubbing either).
> 
> Heading there again in August and can't wait. Enjoy.


 
What are temperatures normally like around this time of year. Thinking of heading to Albuferia in early July/mid July. Normally go on hols in early June when temperatures are v pleasant. Just wondering if it will be unpleasantly hot particularly for the kids in July.


----------

